# Obsessive Hedgie Disorder



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everyone!! I am picking up my little guy tomorrow!!! So excited.

I was wondering what are some of your favorite hedgehog items and where did you find them? I also have a corgi that I am obsessed with and I buy everything I see with a corgi on it! I have a feeling this will happen with hedgehogs as well


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

My favorite hedgehog item that I have is a set of silver hedgehog-shaped earrings  They were given to me as a gift, but I believe they were bought from an Etsy shop a few years ago. Whenever I wear them I get a ton of compliments. My other thing would be a squishable hedgehog that I bought a few years ago but they still make: http://www.squishable.com/pc/squish_hedgehog_15/Big_Animals/Squishable+Hedgehog (because I'm ridiculous enough to buy one :lol: ) Just some ideas!


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

lilythehedgie said:


> My favorite hedgehog item that I have is a set of silver hedgehog-shaped earrings  They were given to me as a gift, but I believe they were bought from an Etsy shop a few years ago. Whenever I wear them I get a ton of compliments. My other thing would be a squishable hedgehog that I bought a few years ago but they still make: http://www.squishable.com/pc/squish_hedgehog_15/Big_Animals/Squishable+Hedgehog (because I'm ridiculous enough to buy one :lol: ) Just some ideas!


I totally have the mini corgi squishable!!! Thanks for the idea, I definitely need a hedgehog one! I also need to look for cute earrings, I've seen a few but most of them look weird to me, I'll have to keep looking for a cute pair! Thanks


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

I know this is off-beat here, but I tend to scold my aunt when she gets her puppy a new hedgehog-shaped toy. 
I tend to try to keep them from the puppy, because I don't want bigger animals thinking that my Sonic is a squeaky toy!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I feed my dogs hedgehog shaped greenie type bones ALL the time. They aren't going to see a cartoon of a hedgehog and be like Oh the real hedgehogs food! That isn't even how their brains work. Not to mention my dog is terrified of my hedgehog and won't even be in the same room as her when I take her out of the cage, or hurt any living thing for that matter, not that long ago he let a bunch of baby chicks and bunnies climb all over him and gave them all kisses when they easily fit in his mouth, so No I do not think giving dogs hedgehog shaped toys makes them want to eat a real hedgehog. That's stupid.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Dogs will never see a real hedgehog in the wild, since hedgies are not native to the US. 

My favorite hedgehog items are my 2 Pandora charms, my hedgehog measuring spoons (Pier One) and some hedgehog ornaments.
There is a hedgehog puppet that will actually roll up into a ball. I don't have it, but I saw it at a gift shop--I think you can get it on Amazon.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I also have 2 Pandora hedgehog charms- a male and female. 
My nieces and nephews are also subjected to getting some type of hedgehog related birthday gifts (I just bought my 5 year old niece a hedgehog lunch bag to take to Kindergarten, apparently she has to take it everywhere now!).
Ashley, I agree- I hate seeing hedgehog toys for dogs. I see the toy and think its adorable and then want to keep it for myself!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have the hedgehog puppet that rolls into a ball! I found it at a thrift store! I love it!


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

I would love some hedge hog earings but on hoops!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I clicked on this link thinking I had finally found a group for obsessive hedgie owners! Imagine my surprise when I found out you are all as nuts as I am. 
I say thank God to that and hedgehog on!! 
I don't have many trinkets and I literally have to sit on my hands to stop myself from buying them! My kids think it is a little whacko for a 50 year old lady to carry on like this! I keep telling them I'll get help. Oh well! I guess I will have to keep looking for a support group!


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Such awesome things!! Must get all things hedgehog!!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Have you ever tried hedgehog chocolates? I feel kind of bad eating their little faces, but boy are they delicious.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am not allowed to eat them anymore!! I have to eat chocolate Turtles instead!!


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

what?? hedgehog chocolate?? must find those too!


----------

